
F.lux: software to make your life better - protez
http://stereopsis.com/flux/
======
gujk
For those just joining us:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=f.l...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=f.lux&start=0)

------
mwsherman
Love F.lux. When I first heard of it I thought, “I am sure I will uninstall
this” but I really like it. Especially at night – warming and dimming the
screen is such a relief.

